# Bronco!



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen: 8) :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:acqjpnzs]Choking.jpg[/attachment:acqjpnzs]


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

[attachment=0:7vny2va2]BYU-Utah-2009#2.jpg.jpeg[/attachment:7vny2va2]


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff there!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish Blechen had been in those games to separate the recievers from anything remotely resembling reality. That kid tackles right!! :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That first pic is just blasphemy!

1-3 & 4-0. 'Nuff said.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chaser said:


> That first pic is just blasphemy!
> 
> 1-3 & 4-0. 'Nuff said.


4-0 against a bunch of cupcakes who have a combined record of 3-12 so far. Congratulations. BYU is 1-3 against opponents who have a combined record of 11-4, and, according to Sagarin, BYU has played the 4th most difficult schedule in D1 so far. Utah is almost dead last at 112. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright, we'll see what the records say come week 13. Wasn't it your fellow BYU cronies who started the thread about BYU finishing with a losing season? Besides, who can be blamed for the losses/failures besides the teams themselves? Stop making excuses. BYU set their non-conference schedule, and recruited who they recruited. If they weren't ready to play the teams they lined up, they don't have anyone to blame besides themselves!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dude, I wasn't making any excuses for BYU. I was simply saying that Ute fans shouldn't be beating their chests about being 4-0 when they have played the 8th weakest schedule in Division 1 football so far.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Beating chests? Hardly. But I feel confident when I say my Utes are better than BYU this year. Anyone care to argue that one? Regardless of SOS, the Utes are 4-0, and the Y is 1-3. Shoot, I feel confident that the Utes won't even have 3 losses by the end of the year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> 4-0 against a bunch of cupcakes who have a combined record of 3-12 so far. Congratulations. BYU is 1-3 against opponents who have a combined record of 11-4, and, according to Sagarin, BYU has played the 4th most difficult schedule in D1 so far. Utah is almost dead last at 112. 'Nuff said.


It's true the Utes have played a few cupcakes, but BYU has only played one team worth bragging about and thats Air Force. BUT Air Force only beat Wyoming by 6 points. I know rivalry game. Teams can only play their hearts out for one game a season then the magic goes away. Poor Wyoming used up all their passion and fairy dust. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think the rivalry fairy needs to dump a mountain of fairy dust on BYU this year. Where is BYU's passion. They should have been excited about their homecoming game.

I don't consider Washington all that great with a 12 straight losses on the road. That isn't that great.

Nevada gave plenty of chances for BYU to win the game. Nevada is good, but they aren't great.

Washington, Nevada, and Florida ST would be cupcakes for the Utes also.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Alright, we'll see what the records say come week 13. Wasn't it your fellow BYU cronies who started the thread about BYU finishing with a losing season? Besides, who can be blamed for the losses/failures besides the teams themselves? Stop making excuses. BYU set their non-conference schedule, and recruited who they recruited. If they weren't ready to play the teams they lined up, they don't have anyone to blame besides themselves!


BYU wasn't ever focused on the future. They only focused on Maxxie pads and company, and once they left then BYU didn't have the guys to fill in the gaps so basically BYU is almost a cupcake. I didn't say a cupcake though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I bet Nevada would give most teams a good run for the money. They look to be pretty good and not just because they beat BYU.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I bet Nevada would give most teams a good run for the money. They look to be pretty good and not just because they beat BYU.


Nevada beating BYU doesn't say a whole lot because BYU isn't anywhere near the team they were last year.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I bet Nevada would give most teams a good run for the money. They look to be pretty good and not just because they beat BYU.
> 
> 
> Nevada beating BYU doesn't say a whole lot because BYU isn't anywhere near the team they were last year.


Thats why I said not just because they played BYU. I watched the Cal vs Nevada they look real good on offense but not so much on the D side. 
Utah is good but we won't know how good until the end of Oct when they go to Air Force.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree Nevada is a good team


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Washington, Nevada, and Florida ST would be cupcakes for the Utes also.


I don't believe this at all... and not just because I'm still a Huskies fan. I think both Nevada and FSU would give Utah all they could handle and then some. Utah has been beating up on teams they should be beating by a lot... but anyone could do that. They beat Pitt but Pitt has looked terrible since then. Utah is alright but I don't think the MWC schedule is going to continue to be the cakewalk they've had so far. I could easily see TCU and Air Force beating them, or wouldn't be suprised anyway, and with BYU, that game is always a coin toss because of the mutual hatred.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Washington, Nevada, and Florida ST would be cupcakes for the Utes also.
> ...


I also don't think they would be cupcakes, but they would all three be wins for Utah.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Bronco looks pretty good in that red. I think Whittingham going from blue to red made the transition nicely. Taking all the things he learned form the Y and applying them at the U has made a real difference in that program. Especially the idea of working with the LDS players and allowing them to serve missions and then come back and play.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Bronco looks pretty good in that red. I think Whittingham going from blue to red made the transition nicely. Taking all the things he learned form the Y and applying them at the U has made a real difference in that program. Especially the idea of working with the LDS players and allowing them to serve missions and then come back and play.


Yeah, because Urban Meyer and Coach Mac before him didn't allow players to serve missions. :roll:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They didn't encourage it because they didn't understand it. Whittingham understands how it works because he's a BYU alumni. It's okay to have a BYU player as the U coach. Don't fight it. He's doing a good job encouraging the boys not to celebrate to the point of getting a DUI after a win.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good point!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, it has everything to do with the fact that he's an ex BYU player.... :roll: Thats about as lame as the folks saying that Washington is going to come all the way back because they have an ex BYU quarterback as a head coach now.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe, maybe not. You have to remember Steve Sarks not Mormon.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

As a BYU fan I will admit that deep down inside I would take Whittingham over Bronco in a heartbeat. BYU was right to consider Whittingham their first choice to replace Crowton, and Bronco their second choice, and I think the accomplishments of each since has confirmed that order. Both are great coaches, but I think Whittingham is a better game planner, does a better job of coaching up the players that he has, and is better at preparing his players for the big games. But most of all, I think Whittingham places more emphasis on just winning football games. Bronco lets other priorities get in the way of just winning football games. He has openly implied this many times with things like football being 4th or 5th priority, having his assistants home by 6:00, and being concerned with the "culture" of the program, instead of just putting his best players on the field. For the last 4 seasons BYU has come up just 2 wins short of an undefeated season and BCS appearance, and I have really begun to wonder if BYU can ever take it to the next level, the way Boise, Utah and TCU have, with Bronco as the head coach.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

There is only a handful of these kids that will move on to the next level (NFL) and make it. I think the BYU program sets the kids up for success in other areas of their lives. Not saying that is good or bad and I know Utah puts an emphasis on school too, so maybe it's possible to do both.

I've just seen so many high school jocks who couldn't make it in the college level struggle with life in general when all they focused on in HS was sports. Many of them go on to push their own kids beyond "normal" limits trying to relive their glory days through their kids. It's almost sickening to see how these very young kids are treated and brought up to believe that if they don't make it in the sports world, then they are nothing. Some real mental cases out there teaching your little league kids about what is important in life. I think the same mentality can rise up right through the college ranks and into the pros.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, Lavell only had the Cougs undefeated once in 29 years. Even the best of the best of the best coaches only have 2-3 undefeated seasons in a lifetime if they are lucky. Need to be just a tad realistic here.

As for the priorities - as an alum and big supporter of BYU and its sports teams, I'm totally fine with sports as the 4th or 5th priority. If that means they never go undefeated in football, fine. In fact, when football becomes the 1st or 2nd priority for the players at BYU, the coach will be tossed, like Crowton was. 

Interesting side note here - Bobby Bowden has been doing the talk-show circuit promoting his new book. He has been very quick to point out that he even pushed for football to come after God, Family, and school work with his players. Whether that really happened, or just in his mind I really don't know. But in his book, he explains that he always pushed that God, Family and School should be higher priorities thatn football. He seemed to have an OK career with that philosophy. Interestingly, it is pretty similar to what Tom Osborne, Lavell Edwards and Joe Paterno also preached. But hey, what do those guys know?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I've just seen so many high school jocks who couldn't make it in the college level struggle with life in general when all they focused on in HS was sports. Many of them go on to push their own kids beyond "normal" limits trying to relive their glory days through their kids. It's almost sickening to see how these very young kids are treated and brought up to believe that if they don't make it in the sports world, then they are nothing.


Ah yes... little league parents. Gotta love it... or hate it. I know I did when I was umping LL baseball a lot. You get a lot of the "high school superstar" in the softball circuit too.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

GO AGGIES!


----------

